# Muhle Classic 29 on a Hirsch Principal curved lug strap.



## Tony Abbate (Dec 15, 2012)

This was a beyach to fit but I think it really suits the watch.


----------



## TLouko (Jun 28, 2013)

Sweet.


----------



## Fi33pop (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks great!
now let's see a Big with a similar strap. Anyone?


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Fantastic looking. Was worth the effort.


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

I wear my 29er big on the bracelet and the original strap with deployant buckle.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

I agree, that's a great combo!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

You are right! That is a beautiful combo! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Laserjock (Apr 21, 2012)

I am not sure why but I am just taken by this watch. So maybe a stupid question...but assuming no lume on this dial at all?


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

No lume. No chronometer. No 1km water resistance. No moonphase. How do you survive?!


----------



## Laserjock (Apr 21, 2012)

alexandrov said:


> No lume. No chronometer. No 1km water resistance. No moonphase. How do you survive?!


Actually don't care about any of those...I am just enamored by the watch itself and having never seen an MG in person I was curious.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

No lume, correct. However, the Classic 29 is an eye catcher which due to its appearance captures attention and makes someone want to find out more about it. That's what I would call "intriguing".


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

It's a fabulous watch, and the pictures here show it very well.

I tried one on at SalonQP in London on Saturday, having previously been unaware of it. It's on a short-list of two for my next watch.

The Mühle people were very good to talk to, by the way. I find I'm now paying far more attention to Mühle...


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

I would pay attention to them. They are doing good things. It's nice to see the own of the company representing and standing behind his brand. I would love to own another one.


----------

